

A Hacker News but just for Londoners - hughhopkins
http://www.sonews.co.uk

======
brackin
I agree on the branding (doesn't sound like its about London startups) but
having seen this site for a couple of weeks now there is a nice little
community there. It makes sense to create a subreddit or site for London
startups as there's a big community that doesn't really have a (non-facebook)
forum to communicate and share.

~~~
hughhopkins
Thanks! it is work in progress so a few upgrades should be coming along as
well

------
lotsofcows
Insular.

Although some sense of geographical location (configurable) next to names
would actually be quite nice.

lotsofcows (portsmouth, uk) 1 hour ago

~~~
hughhopkins
yeah, It's starting hyperlocal because that seems the easiest route. That
would be good and I'll look into it

------
hughhopkins
Feel free to fire me any questions about it here. Also, it is based on
Telescope by Sacha Greif and Tom Coleman - which is built in MeteorJS.

------
jamesjgill
Nicely designed and really handy to cut through the clutter to get to relevant
London based stories.

~~~
hughhopkins
Cheers James, means a lot

------
maximem
Why would you do that?

~~~
hughhopkins
Because HN is very SF centric and I know the London comunity will really
benefit. Quite simply really. Not trying to create a $B company just something
good for the area

